# GOO...where is it?



## balrog (Mar 5, 2005)

I am sad cuz GOO is gone, we were a tight group that put up with those outcasted from reality...and now we are outcasted even moreso!!!

boo hiss

freaks of nature REPRISE!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 5, 2005)

The guilds have been archived for inactivity, and some more active threads were moved to different fora. If you look around the Flotsam and Jetsam fora, you'll find some Outcasts' threads, i.e. the poetry thread in the Prancing Pony.


----------



## joxy (Mar 8, 2005)

The word is "forums".


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 8, 2005)

And also 'fora'...


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 15, 2005)

So are 'The Guilds' now all classed as inactive? Even GOR? What about on MERPG?

Gilth.


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 15, 2005)

There are no longer any "Guilds" on TTF. However, MERPG is a different site with its own setup. Changes on TTF do not affect MERPG.


----------



## Niirewen (Mar 15, 2005)

I miss the GOO too, it's sad.  I know the Rantings thread was moved to Stuff and Bother, but I don't think anyone has posted in that thread lately.


----------

